# Update Problem



## siba (1. Nov 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte alle Artikel in MySQL updaten, die zweimal
bestellt worden sind, aber irgendwie erhalte
ich immer einen Syntaxerror.


```
Update a.beschreibung
set a.beschreibung = "Zweimal verkauft"
From artikel a, bestellungen b
Where (Select Count(b.artikelnr) from b) = 2;
```

[/quote]


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2008)

```
update Artikel a set a.beschreibung = "Zweimal verkauft"
where a.id in (
  select b.artikelId from Bestellung b
  group by b.artikelId having count(b.artikelId) = 2
)
```

Die Artikeltabelle zu ändern, um Anzahl der Bestellungen zu "notieren", ist aber ziemlich daneben.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (2. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

der Syntaxfehler kommt daher:

```
Update a.beschreibung ...
```
Wenn a der Name der Tabelle ist, heißt es:

```
Update a ...
```
Das hat mein "Vorredner" aber auch schon korrigiert, nur ohne Kommentar.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich seiner Meinung an.


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2008)

...noch etwas, habe drauf nicht geachtet. Stringliterale in einfachen Anführungszeichen. 
	
	
	
	





```
a.beschreibung = 'Zweimal verkauft'
```


----------

